# Singen Bikemarathon 2009



## wildcat_1968 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute in Singen und bin anhand des GPS-Tracks von der Organizer-Website mal die Strecke abgefahren.

Es gibt ein paar kleinere Änderungen gegenüber 2008:

- am Paradieshof geht's nicht mehr rechts hoch und in diesem "Schlenker"
  rüber nach Duchtlingen, sondern links und flach bis Duchtlingen, dafür
  dann die ehemalige Abfahrt hoch und dann Richtung Hohenkrähen

- die Anfahrt zum Hegaukreuz hat sich geändert, nach dem Trail-Anstieg
  am Hohenkrähen geht's nicht mehr rechts weg und dann über den
  Mägdeberg runter, sondern geradeaus und dann rechts, das Hegaukreuz
  selbst ist aber noch Streckenbestandteil (und steil wie eh und jeh...)

- ab dem Hegaukreuz bleibt alles beim alten bis ins Ertenhag, dort wurde
  die Strecke deutlich verkürzt und um einen echt seltsamen Trail erweitert,
  der eigentlich kaum sichtbar durch die Wallachei führt, derzeit noch mit
  losen Ästen etc. gespickt ist und am Ende für "nicht-Trialer" noch ein kurzes
  Schiebestück beinhaltet.
- Aus dem Ertenhag geht's dann flach rüber nach Weiterdingen 
  (d.h. den Anstieg über die Wiese gibt's nicht mehr) und dann
  den Hohenstoffeln hoch.
- Ab dort ist dann alles wie 2008, auch der neue Trail hinter Hilzingen
  ist geblieben.

Insgesamt ist die Mitteldistanzstrecke jetzt 48 km lang und hat knapp 1200 hm,
ist also etwas kürzer und leichter als 2008.
Die ganze Strecke ist gut fahrbar, nur hat's jetzt im Frühjahr viel mehr junge Äste 
und Zweige die in die Trails hängen, da ist etwas Vorsicht angebracht, wenn man
ohne Schmisse im Gesicht ins Ziel kommen will.

Ich freue mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag, hoffentlich passt das Wetter einigermaßen - 
in Münsingen wäre ich fast erfroren...


----------



## domingo2 (4. Mai 2009)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt was mich da so erwartet, werde das 1. mal in Singen starten! Hoffe stark das es Wettertechnisch klappt, so kalte Temperaturen vertrage ich nach dem Gardasee noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntzy (4. Mai 2009)

Wie nass/schlammig ist die Strecke noch? Sprich, muss der Ron runter und der Nic drauf?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (4. Mai 2009)

gestern war die Strecke bereits fast trocken, von ein paar Abschnitten im Wald abgesehen. Es hat jetzt zwar heute Nacht und auch tagsüber geregnet, aber der Rest der Woche sollte ja einigermaßen trocken sein, dann kann der Ron bleiben.
Der Anstieg hoch zum Hegaukreuz war sogar richtig schön griffig.


----------



## SBB (5. Mai 2009)

mit welchem steigungsschnitt müssen wir rechnen? und gibt es irgendwo engpassagen?

gruss


----------



## wildcat_1968 (5. Mai 2009)

Es gibt auf der Strecke jetzt noch zwei signifikante Steigungen:
- Hegaukreuz, ca. 400 m lang auf Gras, geht unten mit 6% los, hört oben mit 22% auf
- Anstieg zum Hohenstoffeln, ca. 800 m lang mit ca. 12% auf Asphalt

Engpassagen sehe ich folgende:
- nach dem Hohenkrähen geht's kurz auf einem Trail bergauf, da ist es eng
  wenn da vor einem einer langsam fährt oder absteigt hat man verwachst
- der neue kurze Trail im Ertenhag ist eng, aber max 40 m lang
- der längere Trail hinter Hilzingen ist auch eng, überholen geht da kaum wenn
  der Vordermann nicht bewusst Platz macht. Dort gerade am Ende
  links oben bleiben, der Trail fällt stark nach rechts ab, da sind letztes Jahr einige
  in so ein Loch gefahren.


----------



## youbadi (5. Mai 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen, wo auf der Karte die Verpflegungsposten Hegau-Kreuz und Lauretiushof sind?? Oder hat jemand ein Kartenausschnitt wo alle "wichtigen"Passagen eingetragen oder markiert sind??
Ist drum mein erster Singenmarathon und möchte noch ein "Roadbook"zusammenstellen!!(-;
ciao und grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## wildcat_1968 (5. Mai 2009)

ich habe mal die Streckenkarte von Organizer genommen und ein paar Infos eingetragen. Hoffe das hilft weiter.

Es gilt folgende Legende:
- blaue Kreise: Verpflegungsstationen 
  (es gibt für die Langstreckler dann noch eine bei der Zieldurchfahrt am Rathaus in Singen bevor's auf die kleine Runde geht)
- grün: signifikante Steigung 
  (lang oder steil, das Profil der Strecke in Singen ist sehr wellig, es gibt max. 2 km wo's eben geht)
- braun: Trail


----------



## youbadi (5. Mai 2009)

@wildcat_1968
vielen herzlichen dank,super service!!!
ich werde die lange strecke abstrampeln!!!
freue mich schon jetzt auf den sonntag!!
gute fahrt


----------



## youbadi (5. Mai 2009)

@wildcat_1968
die Strecke wird im gegenuhrzeigersinn gefahren??


----------



## wildcat_1968 (5. Mai 2009)

genau so ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (5. Mai 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> genau so ist es.




@1968


geniale hilfe von dir, danke auch für die pn...

eine frage hab ich noch -

wo ist denn jetzt das ominöse hegaukreuz ?

cu sunday

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (5. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> @1968
> 
> 
> geniale hilfe von dir, danke auch für die pn...
> ...



Mensch Jo, es wird doch nicht klappten und wir treffen uns am Sonntag??? Ich glaub schon fast nimmer dran, dass das mal wieder klappt


----------



## SBB (5. Mai 2009)

@wildcat 1968: super! mit der karte kann man doch was anfangen.

aber ob das wetter auch passt, wird sich noch zeigen. die vorhersagen sind ja nicht berauschend...

da kommt wohl wieder das reifenthema auf


----------



## lopeng (6. Mai 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Es gibt auf der Strecke jetzt noch zwei signifikante Steigungen:
> - Hegaukreuz, ca. 400 m lang auf Gras, geht unten mit 6% los, hört oben mit 22% auf
> - Anstieg zum Hohenstoffeln, ca. 800 m lang mit ca. 12% auf Asphalt
> 
> ...



Wie lange sind die Anstiege, bzw. ist der 800m Anstieg der längste?
Auf der Homepage sthen 1050 HM ,mit was hast du die 1200 Hm gemessen?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (6. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> @1968
> 
> 
> geniale hilfe von dir, danke auch für die pn...
> ...



das Hegaukreuz ist der Anstieg gleich  nach der ersten Verpflegung.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (6. Mai 2009)

lopeng schrieb:


> Wie lange sind die Anstiege, bzw. ist der 800m Anstieg der längste?
> Auf der Homepage sthen 1050 HM ,mit was hast du die 1200 Hm gemessen?



der 800 m (lass' es einen km sein) Anstieg am Hohenstoffeln ist der längste. Fast so lang ist noch der Anstieg gleich nach dem Start auf den Hohentwiel. Alle anderen Anstiege sind kaum länger als 500 m.

Die hm habe ich mit einem Garmin Edge 705 gemessen, auf dem Display stand nach der Tour 1191 m Anstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (6. Mai 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> der 800 m (lass' es einen km sein) Anstieg am Hohenstoffeln ist der längste. Fast so lang ist noch der Anstieg gleich nach dem Start auf den Hohentwiel. Alle anderen Anstiege sind kaum länger als 500 m.
> 
> Die hm habe ich mit einem Garmin Edge 705 gemessen, auf dem Display stand nach der Tour 1191 m Anstieg.




Auch von mir ein Dankeschön für die tollen Ausführungen!


----------



## bikehumanumest (6. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Mensch Jo, es wird doch nicht klappten und wir treffen uns am Sonntag??? Ich glaub schon fast nimmer dran, dass das mal wieder klappt



wenn meine Allergie nicht noch schlimmer wird sollte es in der Tat mal wieder klappen !!! 

ich fahr aber deshalb nur die eine Runde... 1200hm reichen wenn man keine Luft bekommt...

@1968: hegaukreuz gleich nach der 1.Verpflegung...supi...unten die Backen vollstopfen und dann oben wieder alles raus ...

joe


----------



## wildcat_1968 (6. Mai 2009)

genau, deshalb nehm ich da auch nix und ess' erst auf der Abfahrt nach dem Hegaukreuz.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Mai 2009)

Hi wildcat



wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Es gibt auf der Strecke jetzt noch zwei signifikante Steigungen:
> - Hegaukreuz, ca. 400 m lang auf Gras, geht unten mit 6% los, hört oben mit 22% auf
> - Anstieg zum Hohenstoffeln, ca. 800 m lang mit ca. 12% auf Asphalt



Welche von diesen Abschnitten gibt es auch bei der 30 Km Strecke? 



> Engpassagen sehe ich folgende:
> - nach dem Hohenkrähen geht's kurz auf einem Trail bergauf, da ist es eng
> wenn da vor einem einer langsam fährt oder absteigt hat man verwachst
> - der neue kurze Trail im Ertenhag ist eng, aber max 40 m lang
> ...



Welche von diesen Passagen sind auch bei der 30er Strecke dabei? 

Ich kenne leider nur die 2007er Strecke als vom Stadion aus gestartet worden ist - die geänderte 2008er kenne ich nicht. 

Grüße und Danke! 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Asatru (6. Mai 2009)

Das hier ist die 28km Strecke:


----------



## Buzz-D (7. Mai 2009)

Hat vielleicht auch noch jemand ein Höhenprofil, das stimmt? Gerüchten zufolge soll das auf der HP ja nicht korrekt sein...


----------



## wildcat_1968 (7. Mai 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi wildcat
> 
> Welche von diesen Abschnitten gibt es auch bei der 30 Km Strecke?



keinen der beiden - die 30 km-Strecke biegt vorher ab.



Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Welche von diesen Passagen sind auch bei der 30er Strecke dabei?
> 
> Ich kenne leider nur die 2007er Strecke als vom Stadion aus gestartet worden ist - die geänderte 2008er kenne ich nicht.



- den Trail am Hohenkrähen gab's auch schon 2007, da hat sich nichts
  geändert
- der neue Trail hinter Hilzingen ist auch Teil der 30 km Strecke


----------



## sash73 (7. Mai 2009)

hallole leutz

kann einer vielleicht noch sagen bei welchen km die verpflegungen sind

an der karte ja net zu sehen

werde mir die lange zur gemüte führen

@joe
hab dich in todtnau öfter an mich vorbei fahren sehenbist immer an martin und mir vorbei.vielleich sieht man sich ja am sonntag.

@martin
sauber das du auch dabei bistfreut mich sehr,geil isses.

grüße sash


----------



## wildcat_1968 (7. Mai 2009)

erste Verpflegung kommt nach 15,8 km, die zweite dann nach 31,5 km,
für die Langstreckler gibt's dann noch eine Verpflegung bei der Zieldurchfahrt
am Rathaus in Singen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> wenn meine Allergie nicht noch schlimmer wird sollte es in der Tat mal wieder klappen !!!
> 
> ich fahr aber deshalb nur die eine Runde... 1200hm reichen wenn man keine Luft bekommt...
> joe



Nu mach blos nicht schlapp! Ich hab auch noch ne leichte Erkältung, deshalb fahr ich lang, weil da muss ich mit dem Puls nicht so hoch wie auf der mittleren 

Hoffe es klappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Mai 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi wildcat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Strecke willst Du denn fahren - denke die kurze sollte Dir reichen oder? Ich hoffe es klappt alles bei Dir und es läuft gut! Vielleicht sieht man sich endlich mal!!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Mai 2009)

@asatru: Danke. 



wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> keinen der beiden - die 30 km-Strecke biegt vorher ab.



Ahja. 



> - den Trail am Hohenkrähen gab's auch schon 2007, da hat sich nichts
> geändert



Ahso ich glaub dann erinner ich mich jetzte grade wieder dran.



> - der neue Trail hinter Hilzingen ist auch Teil der 30 km Strecke



Aha, ok.
Vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Renninfos. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Welche Strecke willst Du denn fahren - denke die kurze sollte Dir reichen oder? Ich hoffe es klappt alles bei Dir und es läuft gut! Vielleicht sieht man sich endlich mal!!!



Hi 

Jap die kurze reicht mir. Schreib dir morgen abend noch ne PN. 
Ja, des wär super wenn wir uns endlich sehen würden. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Mai 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> @joe
> hab dich in todtnau öfter an mich vorbei fahren sehenbist immer an martin und mir vorbei.vielleich sieht man sich ja am sonntag.
> 
> grüße sash



das scheint ja so langsam in eine große Wiedersehensparty auszuarten am Sonntag...

wir sehen uns dann vor bzw. nach dem Rennen 

wenn ich während des Rennens an Dir vorbeifahre hast Du definitiv was falsch gemacht...ich starte ja ne halbe Stunde nach Dir... (bist Du wieder im IBC Trikot unterwegs ?)

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nu mach blos nicht schlapp! Ich hab auch noch ne leichte Erkältung, deshalb fahr ich lang, weil da muss ich mit dem Puls nicht so hoch wie auf der mittleren
> 
> Hoffe es klappt!



pssssst...

ich bin eigentlich ganz gut drauf...nur Allergie im Körper und dann Vollgas,das geht halt nur max. 2H...deshalb dachte ich die 50km würden da grad passen...

joe


----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> das scheint ja so langsam in eine große Wiedersehensparty auszuarten am Sonntag...
> 
> wir sehen uns dann vor bzw. nach dem Rennen
> 
> ...



jo großes wiedersehen in singen

nene ich fahre jetzt für den ski-club villingen.grünes auffallendes trikotletztes jahr war ich für remchingen am start.blaues trikot.denk mal du meinstest bestimmtden uwe

kenn dich vom sehen von martin her.hat mir viel erzählt über dich

mal sehen wenn mich holst dann ist echt was dumm jelaufen,wat ich mal nit hoffe

freu mich scho eich ma widder zu senne!!!!

sash


----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> erste Verpflegung kommt nach 15,8 km, die zweite dann nach 31,5 km,
> für die Langstreckler gibt's dann noch eine Verpflegung bei der Zieldurchfahrt
> am Rathaus in Singen.




danke schön,das nenn ich ein servicesuper klasse!!!

sash


----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2009)

martiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin

bist scho heiss auf sonntag??????

freu mich uff disch!!!!

sash


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> pssssst...
> 
> ich bin eigentlich ganz gut drauf...nur Allergie im Körper und dann Vollgas,das geht halt nur max. 2H...deshalb dachte ich die 50km würden da grad passen...
> 
> joe



Mir gehts da grad umgekehrt, ich kann nicht ganz den vollen Puls fahren, da ist die Langstrecke besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2009)

@klaus winstel

sehe von euch immer viele am start.kenn eine frau von euch,diana kann das sein????

sash


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> @klaus winstel
> 
> sehe von euch immer viele am start.kenn eine frau von euch,diana kann das sein????
> 
> sash



Naja, wir haben uns die letzten Jahre immer mehr vermehrt, von den Orange-Blauen gibts nun schon einige - viele fahren aber auch schon jahrelang fürs Team.

Ähm wie gut kennst Du denn meine Freundin???  So langsam macht sie mir sorgen, ich muss mehr trainieren sonst ist sie bald schneller als ich


----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, wir haben uns die letzten Jahre immer mehr vermehrt, von den Orange-Blauen gibts nun schon einige - viele fahren aber auch schon jahrelang fürs Team.
> 
> Ähm wie gut kennst Du denn meine Freundin???  So langsam macht sie mir sorgen, ich muss mehr trainieren sonst ist sie bald schneller als ich





ach das ist deine freundin.das wusste ich jetzt garnicht.sie war ja auch beim forest wieder dabei,gelle???du ja auch!!!

sie war ja die einzigste starterin von eurem team oder???sie war meist so schnell wie ich oder bissi schneller.bin des öfteren an ihrem rad gewesen.hoffe wir reden von der selben

sash


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nu mach blos nicht schlapp! Ich hab auch noch ne leichte Erkältung, deshalb fahr ich lang, weil da muss ich mit dem Puls nicht so hoch wie auf der mittleren
> 
> Hoffe es klappt!



Hi 

Tja ich hab auch noch ne leichte Erkältung, ideal ists nicht weil bei der Kurztrecke sollte man halt scho hochpulsig fahren aber naja egal. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> ach das ist deine freundin.das wusste ich jetzt garnicht.sie war ja auch beim forest wieder dabei,gelle???du ja auch!!!
> 
> sie war ja die einzigste starterin von eurem team oder???sie war meist so schnell wie ich oder bissi schneller.bin des öfteren an ihrem rad gewesen.hoffe wir reden von der selben
> 
> sash



Ja, wir waren auch beim Forestman. Aber es waren zwei Mädels von uns am Start, am Anfang waren sie zusammen, gegen Schluss war dann Diana ein paar Minuten vorn. Endzeit war bei Ihr 2:39h, was war Deine?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Mai 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> martiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin
> 
> bist scho heiss auf sonntag??????
> 
> ...



Hi sash

Schön, dass du dich freust. 
Naja also wegen heiss aufs Race  - es geht so - denn arbeitstechnisch war diese Woche zieml. stressig und hab die letzten Nächte irgednwie net so gut geschlafen.  - ich hoffe ich kann jetzt noch weng relaxen bis zum Race.  und dann richtig gut motiviert bin. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Tja ich hab auch noch ne leichte Erkältung, ideal ists nicht weil bei der Kurztrecke sollte man halt scho hochpulsig fahren aber naja egal.
> 
> ...



Naja, vielleicht geht das ja bis Sonntag noch weg  Ansonsten gibts eben eine harte Trainingsfahrt, ich kuck einfach mal was geht...


----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, wir waren auch beim Forestman. Aber es waren zwei Mädels von uns am Start, am Anfang waren sie zusammen, gegen Schluss war dann Diana ein paar Minuten vorn. Endzeit war bei Ihr 2:39h, was war Deine?



ja dann ist das deine freundin die ich kennejo ich war 2h35war aber noch net so ganz fit,bissi krank gewesen

cool,dann sieht man sich doch am sonntag wa.wenn ich euch sehe sprech ich euch einfach anachso habe noch ein foto im album,da ist diana vor mir.ist bei singen marathon

sash


----------



## bunsi (8. Mai 2009)

Sieht wohl ganz nach Nobby vorn und hinten aus, so wie es hier gegossen hat. Hoffe das es von oben trocken bleibt am Sonntag.


----------



## klaus_winstel (8. Mai 2009)

bunsi schrieb:


> Sieht wohl ganz nach Nobby vorn und hinten aus, so wie es hier gegossen hat. Hoffe das es von oben trocken bleibt am Sonntag.



Ach was, das wird wieder trocken - ausserdem ist die Strecke eh rel. leicht, da braucht man doch kein so schweres Geschütz


----------



## bunsi (8. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ach was, das wird wieder trocken - ausserdem ist die Strecke eh rel. leicht, da braucht man doch kein so schweres Geschütz



Na ich dachte an die paar Wiesenrampen.


----------



## sash73 (8. Mai 2009)

also vorne nobby langt allemal.morgen solls wärmer und trocken werden,sonntag sonnig bis 24grad.laut wetter.com!

denk mal wird gut fahrbar sein,wie immer!!!


----------



## Asatru (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster schaue, könnte man nicht meinen das es gestern so geschüttet hat. 

Da lacht einen die Sonne an.


----------



## lopeng (9. Mai 2009)

Asatru schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt so aus dem Fenster schaue, könnte man nicht meinen das es gestern so geschüttet hat.
> 
> Da lacht einen die Sonne an.



Wenn du das morgen füh nochmal schreibst, würd ich mich mehr freuen!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Mai 2009)

lopeng schrieb:


> Wenn du das morgen füh nochmal schreibst, würd ich mich mehr freuen!!



  geht mir genauso 

Tja ich wollte grad den rel. alten Ralph gegen einen ganz neuen ersetzen was sicher gut ist, wollte aber nur am VR den NN fahren, am HR eben den RR. Hoffentlich net die falsche Wahl für die Kurzstrecke aber ich denk mal wird ok sein hoffentlich!.. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Asatru (9. Mai 2009)

lopeng schrieb:


> Wenn du das morgen füh nochmal schreibst, würd ich mich mehr freuen!!



Mach ich. 




Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> geht mir genauso
> 
> Tja ich wollte grad den rel. alten Ralph gegen einen ganz neuen ersetzen was sicher gut ist, wollte aber nur am VR den NN fahren, am HR eben den RR. Hoffentlich net die falsche Wahl für die Kurzstrecke aber ich denk mal wird ok sein hoffentlich!..
> 
> ...



Die Kombi fahre ich auch, ist für die Kurzstrecke auch ausreichend. Das meiste sind Forstwege bzw. kurzes Trailstück im Wald. Nichts wildes. 

Dann sehen wir uns auf der Kurzstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2009)

bunsi schrieb:


> Na ich dachte an die paar Wiesenrampen.



Hm, die sind so kurz, deshalb 75km einen schweren Reifen fahren lohnt sich nicht find ich - im Extremfall wird ein kurzes Stück gelaufen, aber beim Forestmann war ja auch auch ein kurzes Stück etwas rutschig und das ging prima. Ich fahr vorn Rocket Ron und hinten Race King (diesen mal aus Bequemlichkeit in 2,2" statt 2,0") ich denke das reicht, sollte es nicht gerade extrem schlammig sein...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2009)

lopeng schrieb:


> Wenn du das morgen füh nochmal schreibst, würd ich mich mehr freuen!!



Na das wird schon, vielleicht ist ein bischen feucht, aber an ein "Regenrennen" glaub ich nicht, eher mal vereinzelt was und das eher gegen Nachmittag abend.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Mai 2009)

Hi asatru



Asatru schrieb:


> Mach ich.







> Die Kombi fahre ich auch, ist für die Kurzstrecke auch ausreichend. Das meiste sind Forstwege bzw. kurzes Trailstück im Wald. Nichts wildes.



gut, klingt super. 



> Dann sehen wir uns auf der Kurzstrecke.



Jap bis morgen. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Mai 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> geht mir genauso
> 
> Tja ich wollte grad den rel. alten Ralph gegen einen ganz neuen ersetzen was sicher gut ist, wollte aber nur am VR den NN fahren, am HR eben den RR. Hoffentlich net die falsche Wahl für die Kurzstrecke aber ich denk mal wird ok sein hoffentlich!..
> 
> ...



hi martin...

schön dass du morgen auch dabei bist !

joe

und denk dran, manchmal hat ein "ganz neuer " Reifen noch nicht richtig grip,der muss manchmal erst etwas angefahren werden...


----------



## wildcat_1968 (9. Mai 2009)

noch 'ne Info, ich habe heute nachmittag meine Startnummer geholt und auf den neuesten Streckenplan geschaut: die erste Verpflegung kommt jetzt erst nach dem Anstieg zum Hegaukreuz bei ca. 18 km. Ist 'ne gute Entscheidung, dann kann man auf der Abfahrt essen und das :kotz:-Risiko wird geringer


----------



## domingo2 (9. Mai 2009)

wird wahrscheinlich doch ne schmierige angelegenheit wenn ich so seh wie hier in konstanz grad die welt "untergegangen" ist...

naja, freu mich trotzdem total

bis morgen und allen ein guten gelingen...


----------



## sash73 (9. Mai 2009)

jo webcam zeigt nen kleinen schauer in singen,kommt aber gard die sonne wieder.denk mal wird gut zu fahren sein


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> jo webcam zeigt nen kleinen schauer in singen,kommt aber gard die sonne wieder.denk mal wird gut zu fahren sein



War ja die Tage zuvor rel. trocken, denke auch das wird gehen und morgen soll es trocken bleiben zumindest morgends und am frühen nachmittag...


----------



## Asatru (9. Mai 2009)

Kurzer Wetterbericht, vorher beim XTR montieren ging auf einmal die Welt unter. Heftiger Schauer, starker Wind ....

Jetzt klärt es aber wieder auf, Straßen sind schon fast wieder trocken. Ich denke nicht , daß das ein Regenrennen wird.

Ich mache mir eher Sorgen um die frisch montierte Schaltung beim Kumpel, das die incl. Kette hält. 

Btw. Das Starterpaket enthält eine SKS Teleskopminipumpe(90g).

[EDIT]

Die Sonne bricht gerade durch die Wolkendecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (10. Mai 2009)

so, jetzt bin ich auch schon wieder zu Hause, frisch geduscht und die Klamotten in der Waschmaschine.

Ich fand das Rennen heute rundum gelungen, Wetter war prima, Strecke auch und mit meiner Zeit auf der Langdistanz bin ich auch zufrieden.

Die Verpflegungsstellen waren gut ausgestattet, auch auf der zweiten Runde gab's noch von allem genug - incl. Flaschenservice. Einzig das Finisher-T-Shirt ist ein Witz...

Wie ist es euch so gegangen?


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Mai 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> so, jetzt bin ich auch schon wieder zu Hause, frisch geduscht und die Klamotten in der Waschmaschine.
> 
> Ich fand das Rennen heute rundum gelungen, Wetter war prima, Strecke auch und mit meiner Zeit auf der Langdistanz bin ich auch zufrieden.
> 
> ...



also in Kombi mit der Minipumpe find ich die Finishergabe ok...

ein Witz war eher meine Entscheidung mit Starrgabel zu fahren...viel zu viele Holperwege die eine Gabel schön plattmachen hätte können...hätte... - die Abfahrten selber waren eigentlich Problemlos auch mit Starrgabel...

Zeit 2h Mitteldistanz war auch ok...

da bleibt noch genug Zeit für Muttertagsbulli bulli ...

joe


----------



## wildcat_1968 (10. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ein Witz war eher meine Entscheidung mit Starrgabel zu fahren...viel zu viele Holperwege die eine Gabel schön plattmachen hätte können...hätte...
> joe



tja, wer schnell sein will muss leiden...ich war über meine MD100 schon froh, gerade auf der langen Strecke ist die Ermüdung durch Schläge und Vibrationen vermutlich größer als der Zeitverlust durch das höhere Gewicht der Federgabe.


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Mai 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> tja, wer schnell sein will muss leiden...ich war über meine MD100 schon froh, gerade auf der langen Strecke ist die Ermüdung durch Schläge und Vibrationen vermutlich größer als der Zeitverlust durch das höhere Gewicht der Federgabe.



  so siehts aus...

joe
und nochmal merci für die vielen guten Hinweise...das mit der Gabel ist ja auf meinem Mist gewachsen...hihi


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> also in Kombi mit der Minipumpe find ich die Finishergabe ok...
> 
> ein Witz war eher meine Entscheidung mit Starrgabel zu fahren...viel zu viele Holperwege die eine Gabel schön plattmachen hätte können...hätte... - die Abfahrten selber waren eigentlich Problemlos auch mit Starrgabel...
> 
> ...



Hi Joe,

nun hat das schon wieder nicht geklappt - ich hab Sash getroffen und Schwarzwa.biker nur Dich nicht!
Strecke und Verpflegung war echt OK, ich hatte mir der Starrgabel eigentlich keine Probleme, die holprigen Wiesenwege bin ich im Wiegetritt gefahren, der Rest (die Abfahrten) gingen wie Du schon gesagt hast und am Berg fand ich die echt gut, weil man so schön tief ist vorne 
Anfangs hatte ich etwas Probleme, diese dämpfige stickige Luft. Puls jenseits von gut und Böse  Aber in der 2. Runde gings dann ganz gut...


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Mai 2009)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> nun hat das schon wieder nicht geklappt - ich hab Sash getroffen und Schwarzwa.biker nur Dich nicht!
> Strecke und Verpflegung war echt OK, ich hatte mir der Starrgabel eigentlich keine Probleme, die holprigen Wiesenwege bin ich im Wiegetritt gefahren, der Rest (die Abfahrten) gingen wie Du schon gesagt hast und am Berg fand ich die echt gut, weil man so schön tief ist vorne
> Anfangs hatte ich etwas Probleme, diese dämpfige stickige Luft. Puls jenseits von gut und Böse  Aber in der 2. Runde gings dann ganz gut...



meine Frau hat Dich zumindest gesehen bei Deiner Rathausdurchfahrt,aber zu spät reagiert (für ein Foto)...

und ich bin hinterher wie schon geschrieben recht zügig weg...nachdem gerade Böhme+Dietsch ins Ziel eingefahren waren...

joe

hatte wohl auch etwas zu viel Druck im Reifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (10. Mai 2009)

Schönes Rennen, schöne Strecke, toll organisiert, nur bei mir liefs nicht so! 
Ich bin die Mitteldistanz gefahren, und irgendwo auf den ersten 10km war auf einer Teerstraße bergab in der Mitte ein Absperrgitter, in das vor mir einer gekracht ist Hat das jemand hier mitgekriegt und weiß wie es dem armen Kerl geht?


----------



## sash73 (10. Mai 2009)

hallole leutz

schön den klausi und diana zu treffenjo joe dich habe ich auch leider nicht gesehenwäre schön gewesen mit dir zu plaudern

@klausi
sag diana "gratulation".sie ist top gefahren.war eine ganze weile bei ihr aber dann kam mein pech"kettenklemmer"das heute 4mal und einaml runter das dingbin die erste runde noch in 2h18 gefahren,dann wieder an meine gruppe rangefahren,berg kommt runterauf klein geschaltet,kette runter.da war die gute zeit dahin,gruppe wegtake it easy,sagte ich mir und bin das ding locker heim gefahren.so was muß es auch mal gebenegal bei lizenz nicht letzter und den 20ten gemacht

trotzdem war das geil heute,auch wenns mir im ziel den stecker gezogen hataufholjagt war recht schnell gewesen

war schön euch zu treffen!!!!
wer ist beim ultra dabei????

sash


----------



## mauntzy (10. Mai 2009)

Bin mit mir auf der Langdistanz ganz zufrieden. Noch besser wärs gewesen, wenn ich nicht Sonnencremé vergessen hätte. Ron und abgefahrener Ralph haben gereicht. Ansonsten waren leider Frauen mein Schicksal: Einer bin ich im Wald hinterhergefahren, bis sie sich in einer Kurve versteuert hat. Sie hats noch geschafft, ich dahinter leider nur noch fast. Sicherheitshalber habe ich mich sanft in ein Meer aus Brennesseln gelegt. Ich überlege das jetzt bei jedem Rennen zu machen: Kein Kratzer und ordentlich Feuer unterm A****.
Eine Andere war beim einzigen richtigen Trail vor mir - Gefahrenbremsungen bei jedem Hindernis und ich dahinter mit querstehendem Rad auf Baumkurs.  
Fazit: ich muss einfach schneller werden!


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> meine Frau hat Dich zumindest gesehen bei Deiner Rathausdurchfahrt,aber zu spät reagiert (für ein Foto)...
> 
> und ich bin hinterher wie schon geschrieben recht zügig weg...nachdem gerade Böhme+Dietsch ins Ziel eingefahren waren...
> 
> ...



Na ist schon schade, dass es schon wieder nicht geklappt hat!
Naja, die waren dann doch ein Stück vor mir, da hättest Dich noch etwas gedulden müssen bis ich reingekommen bin 

Ich hatte in beiden Reifen 2bar, ist etwas Kompfort und der Grip war auch ganz gut.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> hallole leutz
> 
> schön den klausi und diana zu treffenjo joe dich habe ich auch leider nicht gesehenwäre schön gewesen mit dir zu plaudern
> 
> ...



Joop mach ich, langsam macht sie mir echt Angst, ich hatte keine 20min Vorspung - früher war das noch mind. 30-45min auf so ner Strecke  Aber gut, irgendwann gibts sie mir vielleicht mal Windschatten 

Ich kam soweit ganz gut durch, der Start war hart, für mich viel zu schnell, aber nach der 1. Runde gings mir dann sehr gut, hab auf den letzten 28km nochmal zugelegt, ich brauch halt doch länger bis ich richtig warm bin!

Hm, weiß noch nicht ob wir den fahren hängt auch von den Kollegen ab und was an dem Wochende noch so an Marathons geboten wird...


----------



## Sascha9289 (11. Mai 2009)

ich bin eig ganz zufrieden. Im Hegau gibt es einfach keine richtigen Berge. Um die Pleite vom Forestman zu vermeiden habe ich diesmal anfangs ein wenig langsam gemacht. Das hat sich am Ende gelohnt. Denn auf den letzten 10km konnte ich einige Plätze gut machen. MIt meinen 2 Stunden bin ich zufrieden. Mehr ist für mich bei so ner Drückerstrecke einfach nicht drin...


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. Mai 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> ich bin eig ganz zufrieden. Im Hegau gibt es einfach keine richtigen Berge. Um die Pleite vom Forestman zu vermeiden habe ich diesmal anfangs ein wenig langsam gemacht. Das hat sich am Ende gelohnt. Denn auf den letzten 10km konnte ich einige Plätze gut machen. MIt meinen 2 Stunden bin ich zufrieden. Mehr ist für mich bei so ner Drückerstrecke einfach nicht drin...



Dich hab ich wenigstens gesehen ... warst ja auch direkt bei mir im Rennen,zumindest am Schluss...

joe


----------



## bxranger (11. Mai 2009)

Weiss jemand warum dieses Jahr nicht zum Hohentwiel gefahren wurde (Umweltschutz, Verkehrsprobleme)?
Ich war etwas überrascht, als auf ein alle nach rechts abgebogen sind


----------



## Asatru (11. Mai 2009)

Damit mehr Hobbybiker mitfahren. Die alte Strecke war ja ein Tick anstrengender. 



> Auch die Strecken wurden angepasst. Im Gegensatz zur Deutschen Meisterschaft bei der Premiere, sind die drei angebotenen Strecken durch den wunderschönen Hegau *jeweils etwas kürzer und auch mit weniger Höhenmetern versehen, so dass wirklich jeder mitfahren kann*


Fande es trotzdem gelungen, Wetter, Organisation und Böhme vom Team Bulls ging mal wieder ab. 

Hoffentlich sind die Fotos bald online.


----------



## SBB (11. Mai 2009)

@Sascha9289 und bikehumanumest: wieviel km/hm habt ihr denn schon in den beinen dieses jahr (eure zeit je um 2std). nur so zum vergleich für mich, habe die mittlere in 2:17 absolviert

fand das rennen super, bei dem wetter kein wunder

@sash73: super das ich dich wieder gesehen habe, leider nur vor dem start. das nächste mal wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sash73 (11. Mai 2009)

hallole tino

sorry musste mich nach dem rennen erst mal ausruhen,kreislauf ging bin die hose.dann bin ich gleich heim,war besser so
ihr könnt doch mal zu mir kommen und wir drehen so ne richtig schöne runde zusammen mit dem bike
war echt super dich zu sehen,bist ein pfundskerledas gilt auch für thomas


bist schnell gewesen wa über die 47km.super klasse alterwar fast so schnell wie du die erste runde(2h18min.)

grüeß sash


----------



## SBB (11. Mai 2009)

ciao sash,

bist du in bad wildbad dabei? bin noch am überlegen... und wenn ja welche strecke - mittel/lang

nur alle schreiben, dass die strecke sehr anspruchsvoll sei und ich bekanntlich nicht der begnatete abfahrer. kennst du die strecke?

gruss


----------



## Asatru (11. Mai 2009)

Bilder sind online 

http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/487


----------



## sash73 (11. Mai 2009)

SBB schrieb:


> ciao sash,
> 
> bist du in bad wildbad dabei? bin noch am überlegen... und wenn ja welche strecke - mittel/lang
> 
> ...



salve tino

ne fahre erst wieder in kiza.den ne woche später ist scho 24h von davos.wäre zu viel.

strecke ist scho geil,war aber scho 2jahre nimmer.bin mal die mittel gefahren,habe nicht auf die höhenmeter geschautzu spät gekommen,als letzter gestartet und volles rohr.das empfehle ich dir nichtnet gut

strecke ist sehr geil mit trails,bergauf wie bergab.die führt sogar,so viel ich weiß, durch den dualslalomkurs und ein stückchen downhillist aber noch machbar das ganze.kostet einem viel power die strecke.also locker anfangen und dann fürn schluß körner sparen.

grüße sash


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. Mai 2009)

SBB schrieb:


> ciao sash,
> 
> bist du in bad wildbad dabei? bin noch am überlegen... und wenn ja welche strecke - mittel/lang
> 
> ...



hi ...

Wildbad hat dieses Jahr die Strecke etwas entschärft ... somit müsste das gut fahrbar sein...die alte Strecke war schon mit ein paar schwierigeren (wenn mans kann superschönen) Stellen gespickt ...

dazu gibts auch nen thread...

km...ca.1000 pro Monat ab Oktober ...bin ja Vielfahrer...in 2 Wochen ist 24h Finale...solo natürlich...

gruß joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Mai 2009)

SBB schrieb:


> ciao sash,
> 
> bist du in bad wildbad dabei? bin noch am überlegen... und wenn ja welche strecke - mittel/lang
> 
> ...



Also Wildbad wurde nicht nur ein bischen sondern sehr stark "entschärft" von den 3 längeren Downhills wurden 2 halbiert und einer ganz rausgenommen, dafür kam ein rel. kleiner dazu. Ähnliches gilt für die Trailauffahrten. Die Strecke ist immer noch anspruchsvoll (überhaupt jetzt gegen Singen betrachtet), aber auch viel weniger als früher. Ich finds schade!!!


----------



## lopeng (11. Mai 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> ich bin eig ganz zufrieden. Im Hegau gibt es einfach keine richtigen Berge. Um die Pleite vom Forestman zu vermeiden habe ich diesmal anfangs ein wenig langsam gemacht. Das hat sich am Ende gelohnt. Denn auf den letzten 10km konnte ich einige Plätze gut machen. MIt meinen 2 Stunden bin ich zufrieden. Mehr ist für mich bei so ner Drückerstrecke einfach nicht drin...



Hi,

dich habe ich auch gesehen, allerdings zu spät gerafft woher mir dein Name bekannt war. Habe den kurz vor dem Start auf deinem Bike gelesen, und da wollte ich dich nicht mehr anquatschen. Ich war der, der Dir dein Bike über die Absperrung in die Startaufstellung gehieft hat!


----------



## SBB (12. Mai 2009)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hi ...
> 
> Wildbad hat dieses Jahr die Strecke etwas entschärft ... somit müsste das gut fahrbar sein...die alte Strecke war schon mit ein paar schwierigeren (wenn mans kann superschönen) Stellen gespickt ...
> 
> ...



ok - dann ist mir alles klar, warum ich in singen ne viertel stunde länger gebraucht habe.



klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Also Wildbad wurde nicht nur ein bischen sondern sehr stark "entschärft" von den 3 längeren Downhills wurden 2 halbiert und einer ganz rausgenommen, dafür kam ein rel. kleiner dazu. Ähnliches gilt für die Trailauffahrten. Die Strecke ist immer noch anspruchsvoll (überhaupt jetzt gegen Singen betrachtet), aber auch viel weniger als früher. Ich finds schade!!!



also mit bad wildbad wirds denke ich dann doch noch was, aber ich glaube die mittlere sollte dann erstmal ausreichend sein. hab den thread gefunden
danke für eure entscheidungshilfe!


----------



## tzei (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin dringend auf der Suche nach Bilder der Siegerehrungen der Mitteldistanz (Lizenz) hat irgendjemand Bilder im Netz gefunden? Gibt es noch andere Seiten mit Bilder im Internet als sportograf.de? 

Besten Dank für rasche Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

